# Diamond makes TOTW??



## Lab Lover (Jul 1, 2010)

I just found out last week at a dog show that Diamond makes TOTW foods. How dissappointing. I thought that TOTW was a stand alone company. With all the issues Diamond has had in the past I can`t see myself using this product anymore.

Scratch another one of my list.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Lab Lover said:


> I just found out last week at a dog show that Diamond makes TOTW foods. How dissappointing. I thought that TOTW was a stand alone company. With all the issues Diamond has had in the past I can`t see myself using this product anymore.
> 
> Scratch another one of my list.


When we fed kibble that was the exact reason I avoided the food. I just don't trust big companies. Fromm, Orijen/Acana are 2 of the only kibble companies I know that are both privately owned and manufactured. Others may be able to add to this list.:wink:


----------



## Lab Lover (Jul 1, 2010)

I do like to rotate foods and will not be using TOTW anymore.

Right now the companies I will use are Fromms, Acana and Breeders Choice. Have used the products from all three and have been happy.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Diamond has made totw always that I know! They have had so many recalls I wonder if by now they have learned their lesson! I would say NO! :frown:They have had just too many recalls for me to trust them ever!


----------



## Lab Lover (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree! I feel the same way about Nutro.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

im sure its alright as long as they didnt screw up on totw? is it not? didnt bb have recall in october? and people love their wilderness line


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

TOTW and diamond natural has never had a recall that I know about. Correct me if I am wrong:biggrin: Plus they spent a ton on quality controls systems. Might be one of the best systems out there.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

cast71 said:


> TOTW and diamond natural has never had a recall that I know about. Correct me if I am wrong:biggrin: Plus they spent a ton on quality controls systems. Might be one of the best systems out there.



I've been feeding TOTW for years and never had a problem. Have my guys on PS right now and they are liking it. Its such a good value I can't bring myself to stop using it cause of issues in the past.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Honestly the only way to really trust what goes into you and your pets mouth, is farming and having livestock. Than you know exactly whats in your food. I also get this warm and fuzzy feeling inside from champions response, to how they process there kibble. There video kind of imprints a wholesome image in my brain. In reality you only have there word, to guarantee whats in that piece of kibble. Same goes for any food in the supermarkets. It sux but that's part of life Maybe I'll take Gunner and we'll live and forage in what's left of our forest


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

meggels said:


> I've been feeding TOTW for years and never had a problem. Have my guys on PS right now and they are liking it. Its such a good value I can't bring myself to stop using it cause of issues in the past.


Ditto this. Not to mention when my dog can only eat Natural Balance's Fish and Sweet potato or Bison and Sweet potato and TOTW's Pacific Stream if I want to be able to rotate with anything it has to be an option. Not to mention NB just got way too expensive. To feed two large dogs TOTW makes grain free affordable and it's sold 2 miles away from me. I've been using it for a long time along with Pelican Bay and Kirkland Signature (for my non allergy GSD) (Diamond makes TOTW and Kirkland's food) and never had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> When we fed kibble that was the exact reason I avoided the food. I just don't trust big companies. Fromm, Orijen/Acana are 2 of the only kibble companies I know that are both privately owned and manufactured. Others may be able to add to this list.:wink:


orijen might have a rinky dink factory in alberta but they are a huge company cocedrned with making money just lie all the rest.....they sell foods EVERYWHERE. I MSURPRISED theyre not as well known as pedigree.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> Diamond has made totw always that I know! They have had so many recalls I wonder if by now they have learned their lesson! I would say NO! :frown:They have had just too many recalls for me to trust them ever!


lol wags....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> orijen might have a rinky dink factory in alberta but they are a huge company cocedrned with making money just lie all the rest.....they sell foods EVERYWHERE. I MSURPRISED theyre not as well known as pedigree.


huh? if they are concerned with making money, how would you figure them to be as well known as pedigree????? totally different marketing strategies there...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> huh? if they are concerned with making money, how would you figure them to be as well known as pedigree????? totally different marketing strategies there...


i said theyre not even close to as well known as pedigree...but uf have to be ignorant to look at s company making foods for several countries and say theyre a small company not interested in profit.
i find some of ur posts insulting. as a rep for earthborn i asked u about ethoxyquin and u told me to look myself


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

Added to the list of smaller companies that make all their food (which included Champion (orijen/acana) and Fromm)...

Merrick - they make all their food. And, all their canned food. A side note, Fromm doesn't make their canned food, they are made by Performance Pet Products.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm simply not in the camp that supports a boycott of Diamond foods because of a dog food kibble recall that happened over five years ago. Since that time, they have introduced some very good foods (TOTW, Kirkland, Chicken Soup) for their price point, have gone completely ethoxyquin free, have been very generous with supplying samples, are quite good at responding to customer inquiries, and have been consistent with their products and ingredients. My dog and cats have both done wonderfully on the TOTW line of products, and I feel as if I'm feeding them a decent, no-grain product that works within my budget, and they like it. When it comes right down to it, those are the factors that are important to me. I certainly respect anyone's opinion to choose to feed or not feed any particular company's line of kibble. Am I missing something with Diamond, or is it still the five-year-old kibble recall and the fact that they formerly weren't ethoxyquin free that has people concerned? And I would also ask - what would you have them do to win back your trust?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree with everything, but them being good about getting back to customers inquiries. They do get back extremely fast but they like to give broad evasive answers. I found that wih all the pet food companies. There all slippery  Don't quote me, but I think I remember diamond natural and chicken soup, coming out around the middle of when all the recalls where going on. They weren't affected. I do understand why people want to stand clear of diamond products though. I have the same feeling about natura products and they have a much better track record. Between P&G and Diamond, I think diamond is the lesser of the 2 evils


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i said theyre not even close to as well known as pedigree...but uf have to be ignorant to look at s company making foods for several countries and say theyre a small company not interested in profit.
> i find some of ur posts insulting. as a rep for earthborn i asked u about ethoxyquin and u told me to look myself


You said "I'm surprised they're not as well known as pedigree." Which I did not understand since they are two totally different companies with different marketing strategies that would not make for similar results in terms of familiarity among the dog food market. How is that insulting? I'm simply asking you to clarify what the heck you were saying since I was perplexed by your statement.

AND EVEN THOUGH THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS THREAD...

I did not tell you to "look yourself." I emailed the company, posted the response in a new thread for those who were interested, and several people wanted more in depth clarification, so I told them to feel free to email the company (since apparently I was not good at wording it and getting the correct response).


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ok is this old or what? they are talking not to use the product until jan 2011 which is right aorund the corner! Have they not changed it already?

http://dogrun.sitstay.com/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1345&start=0

I found this also!

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=DIAMOND&pet=Dog


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

wags said:


> ok is this old or what? they are talking not to use the product until jan 2011 which is right aorund the corner! Have they not changed it already?
> 
> http://dogrun.sitstay.com/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1345&start=0
> 
> ...


Hey wags, from you new screename pic, I see your boy coerced the whole crew out into the snow now. Good for him:biggrin:

It's old, diamond no longer uses fish suppliers that use ethoxyquin. I'm pretty sure they use Naturox now.

I'm surprised canned chickensoup was on that recall list. It was in 2007


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

cast71 said:


> Hey wags, from you new screename pic, I see your boy coerced the whole crew out into the snow now. Good for him:biggrin:
> 
> It's old, diamond no longer uses fish suppliers that use ethoxyquin. I'm pretty sure they use Naturox now.
> 
> I'm surprised canned chickensoup was on that recall list. It was in 2007


Ha Gordon is a true leader haha! Hmmm or should I have said instigator~trouble maker LOL!:biggrin:

Ya I figured it had to be old! Seemed like somehting from a bit back!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I agree with everything, but them being good about getting back to customers inquiries. They do get back extremely fast but they like to give broad evasive answers. I found that wih all the pet food companies. There all slippery  Don't quote me, but I think I remember diamond natural and chicken soup, coming out around the middle of when all the recalls where going on. They weren't affected. I do understand why people want to stand clear of diamond products though. I have the same feeling about natura products and they have a much better track record. Between P&G and Diamond, I think diamond is the lesser of the 2 evils


ive been a customer with canidae for years. they initially got back to my answers and gace samples when i switched to grain free....however i have befun asking more questions and they never get back despite repeated emails sent to their staff.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I would never feed a diamond product, or a food made in diamond factories. You couldn't pay me to feed TOTW, Canidae, etc. ALso every company is in it to make money, but some are more worried about quality then just pure profits. If not, Champion could pull in a boat load of cash from making a canned food, but they won't cause they can't make it themselves in their own factories. 

That has to say something, if they won't even have another company make it for them, since their "rinky-dinky" factory can't handle it.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> ALso every company is in it to make money, but some are more worried about quality then just pure profits. If not, Champion could pull in a boat load of cash from making a canned food, but they won't cause they can't make it themselves in their own factories.
> 
> That has to say something, if they won't even have another company make it for them, since their "rinky-dinky" factory can't handle it.


Excellent point. That's why I supplement with extra protein, either raw or leftover cooked meats, a few days out of the week. I think this is better than, if I strictly had him on orijen alone. I'm also giving him less kibble than I would if he was strictly on kibble. It cost me about $35 a month to feed a 85 lb. dog. I am starting to use acana as well as TOTW;0)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

While I dont like the fact that diamond has less then stellar reputation (I believe their previous issues had to do with mold in the grain), not everyone can afford to feed $50-60 food. I'd rather see someone feeding diamond, totw, canidae, etc, then Iams or Science diet. Heck, Kirkland is made by Diamond and it costs the same as Pedigree, but the ingredients are so much better. Though I noticed that since the recession, I see more people buying kirkland then Iams because its cheaper:wink:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> While I dont like the fact that diamond has less then stellar reputation (I believe their previous issues had to do with mold in the grain), not everyone can afford to feed $50-60 food. I'd rather see someone feeding diamond, totw, canidae, etc, then Iams or Science diet. Heck, Kirkland is made by Diamond and it costs the same as Pedigree, but the ingredients are so much better. Though I noticed that since the recession, I see more people buying kirkland then Iams because its cheaper:wink:


If I remember correctly, it was mold in the corn. The corn free formulas were not in any of the recalls. I have converted a few ol'roy dogs. Diamond natural was the only affordable alternative and I used recalls as a scare tactic. If the big corps can use scare tatics, so can I:biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> While I dont like the fact that diamond has less then stellar reputation (I believe their previous issues had to do with mold in the grain), not everyone can afford to feed $50-60 food. I'd rather see someone feeding diamond, totw, canidae, etc, then Iams or Science diet. Heck, Kirkland is made by Diamond and it costs the same as Pedigree, but the ingredients are so much better. Though I noticed that since the recession, I see more people buying kirkland then Iams because its cheaper:wink:


In a way diamond should be admired for combating the low cost dog food companies. Its not always ideal for all companies to produce the ebst possible kibble. If every company strived to make the freshest meatiest kibble, then only the wealthy could afford dogs.....on the other hand, if companies too kadvantage of that and only put corn and fillers in their foods and sold those t the poor with no regard fortheir animals, then that;s wrongalso. Diamond produces food for the poor to middleclass dogowners that is not sacrificed in quality.


----------

